# Here's to a productive weekend...



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

All right all...it's *crunch* time...lets all put on some good music, have a cool one and roll up our sleeves...hope all of us have a fun and productive weekend...I just gotta keep repeating "it's not brain surgury....it's not brain surgury..." thats what I say when I start to get to picky and need to remember I am doing it for fun... :zombie:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll drink a beer to that one! I need a good, productive, and FUN weekend of prop building.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's 10:30 PM on a Friday, and I just got home from work. I hate it that my company has inventory every year this close to Halloween. Back in at 7:30 AM tomorrow, and with any luck I'll be home by dinner time. Then it'll be time for to break out the white label and enjoy at least a day and a half of prop time.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My weekend will be full of soldering and such as I get my second LED spotlight power supply ready. I put up the mailbox skeletons the other day to check and make sure the spotlights would be properly "focused" on them. If the beam is too narrow, you can always cut the end of the spotlight back a little to spread the light further out.

On top of the soldering, I gotta find time to set up more of the indoor stuff, move the signposts out front and (maybe) get the fencing set up. It's a beautiful weekend here, and I'd hate to wait on the fencing only to find it raining next weekend.


----------

